# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Magia inpromptu

## el espectador

Hola amigos. Soy nuevo en este foro y estoy muy interesado en la magia inpromptu ( es algo que me tiene obsesionado desde hace un tiempo)porque me he encontrado más de una vez que en cuanto se enteran de que eres mago te piden que hagas algo y yo no suelo llevar ni baraja ni FP ni nada y te quedas un poco jodido. Como efectos impromptu yo suelo hacer un pasa-pasa de bolitas de papel a traves de la mesa(sólo necesitas tres kleenex). También puedes hacer un streaking vanish con una pequeña moneda o cualquier objeto pequeño (cualquiera puede llevar un boligrafo), hacer desaparecer una tarjeta de crédito mediante ten-kai o algunas desapariciones sencillas de monedas. Si conoceis más efectos impromptu me gustaría que los compartierais aquí. 

Un saludo 

Samuel

----------


## mago alber

Asi de magia impromptu, yo suelo acer como una especie de rutina de bolas de espongas xo con un trozco de papel, tmb escamoteos de monedas, e incluso un efecto que vi de andrew mayne, el cual se atraviesa un lapiz en la boca, es algo simple, xo impactante y ya no se me ocurre ninguno asi mas un saludo

----------


## eidanyoson

Aprovecha lo que tengas alrededor. Fíjate si tienes alguna goma elastica si estas en una oficina y le haces un elastique por ejemplo. O si es un bar haz atravesar el fondo de un vaso con una moneda.
 Incluso si es un sitio un poco mas íntimo, llevatelos de dos en dos a un baño y hazles un Balducci.
 Pero ante todo Clima.
 Ante todo Magia.
  Cuando te piden algo así basta con que hagas uno o dosefectos, no hace falta que les prepares todo un show.
  Muchas veces el impromtu es solo saber aprovecharse de lo que tienes al lado, porque la técnica la tienes de antes.

----------


## el espectador

Esto llevartelos de dos en dos al cuarto de baño y hacerles un Balducci suena, ¿cómo te diría? ... curioso. Es broma. La verdad es que no sé qué es un Balducci. ¿Alguien me puede explicar en qué consiste el efecto?

Gracias por las demás ideas. Algunas las aprovecharé, como la de atravesar el vaso con la moneda. No se me había ocurrido.

el espectador

----------


## Mr Poza

La Balducci es una levitacion, es decir te quedas flotando en el aire. Si has visto los videos d david Blaine es mas o menos eso pero sin truco de camara y por lo general la gente no va a poner esos caretos aunq si que sorprende mucho.
Un abrazo

----------


## Mr Poza

Se me olvidaba, para magia improntu echale una ojeada a los videos de gregory wilson que tiene juegos muy buenos totalmente improntu como con un boli o cn una cuerdecita y un anillo. Creo que merece la pena

----------


## joan monse

Hola a todos. "Off the cuff", título de un dvd que podeis encontrar en la TiendaMagia y que esta dedicado a magia con objetos cotidianos. Se trata de una grabación muy simple, como la mayoria, pero muy clara y el mago es divertido. En ingles.

Un saludo.

Joan Monse

----------


## gabichu25

Como magia de improntu y muy pero muy sencillo de realizar y de gran impacto es hacer la ceniza a travez de la mano. Es muy sencillo y casi siempre que te encuentras en un bar o lugar suempre alguien fuma como para tener un cenicero a mano.

Tambien lo he visto hacer a Gregory Wilson el mismo efecto pero con un lapiz de labios. El DVD es "on the spot" esta lleno de efectos improntu. Muy recomendable.

----------


## ignacio_valentino

La magia, ya sea impromtu, o quizas un montaje expectacular , necesita de clima, de situación, "la Magia para el momento indicado", quizas con el efecto de Dan harlan , de la desparicion del lapiz n las manos, sepuede dr en un momento en que estes ocupando la lapicera, para dar tu numero telefonico, a una persona que sabe que haces magia. entonces puedes decir, los magos somos muy utiles, no necesitamos guardar o "desguardar en este cazo el lapiz, simplemete lo tomamos en nuestras manos, y lo hacemos desaparecer ...
quizas un ejemplo un tanto absurdo, pero un mago siempre, pero siempre debe estar preparado como dice kaplan en su genail libro, nunca olvides el corta uñas 
Quienes han leido el libro entenderan))
en fin te recomiendo que siempre antes de realizar algun truco, inspecciones muy bien la atmosfera y si puedes la psicologia del momento...
para lo cual te recomiendo "La Buena Magia" de Darwin Ortiz

Saludos Valentino

----------


## jido

Me uno con el comentario de gabichu25 y el truco de la ceniza en la mano es genial. Deja a la gente perpleja y satisfecha.
Yo, en algunas intervenciones de improvisto hago aparecer una moneda dentro de una barra de pan, atravesar el baso con una moneda o el simple truco del palillo roto y recompuesto en una servilleta. Juego muy simple pero de gran efecto y que se convierte en uno de mis favoritos.
Creo que lo importante es tener dos o tres bien conocidos y preparados y poderlos hacer en cualquier ocasion sin abusar.
Una cena, una reunión, una excursión... aportan todos los materiales necesarios para este tipo de efectos.
Sesacional!
Que seais felizes !

----------


## magicfactory

yo suelo realizar juegos con cigarrillos prestados de la gente. El que desaparece detras del pulgar, diferentes escamoteos y empalmes. Y como no puedes hacer muchos juegos con monedas, siempre encontraras alguna.

----------


## kike

impromptu, comerte un objeto....

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Una rutinilla de cigarros, para seguir con monedas terminando con la moneda en la billetera, seguir con pickpocket de reloj, celular, billetera, Balducci, twisting arm illusion, una rutina tipo bolas de esponja con servilletas, tarjeta rota recompuesta, billete roto y recompuesto... Uffffff, creo que hay mucho material cotidiano para realizar magia improtu.
Saludos

----------


## Ella

reconstruir un papel o cervilleta, gomas, rutinas de bolas o mendas, el raven, doblar cucharas con la mente...muchas cosas y muchos dvd y videos sobre esto...

----------


## Ella

ahora que estan de moda las levitaciones en el foro...que os parece hacer levitar una carta sobre la mano?, o sobre el mazo, es decir, haces que elija una carta, pones el mazo en la mano y la carta elegida sobre el y con toques magicos empieza a levitar, se pasa algo por abajo y arriba de la carta para que se vea que no hay hilos  :Smile1: 
besos

----------


## emilioelmago

La verdad es que cuando se te presenta ese momento en que siempre alguien te dice: hazme un juego de magia y tú le contestas, pero si no llevo nada ahora encima, y te dicen, venga, con el paquete de cigarrillos, o con la cocacola, la verdad es que te ponen en un serio aprieto.
 Yo la verdad desde que empecé en esto siempre llevo una baraja en el bolsillo. Es la mejor manera de que no te cojan en un renuncio y a partir de ahí ya pues haces otras cosas, pero ya estás asegurado.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## kike

yo llevo siempre en el bolsito varias cosillas, la baraja, unas bolas, un FP imprescindible......y monedas pa hacer cosillas... de todas formas igual en ese momento no te apetece hacer magia y claro, por no hacer el feo tienes que hacer algun jueguecillo... de momento no me han pillao ningun dia sin ganas, pero el dia que m pillen desganao supongo que lo haré
no??

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> yo llevo siempre en el bolsillo varias cosillas, la baraja, unas bolas, un FP imprescindible......y monedas pa hacer cosillas... de todas formas igual en ese momento no te apetece hacer magia y claro, por no hacer el feo tienes que hacer algun jueguecillo... de momento no me han pillao ningun dia sin ganas, pero el dia que m pillen desganao supongo que lo haré
> no??



Yo las bolas no las llevo en el bolsillo           :Oops:   :Wink:     , ES BROMA
Realmente con las bolas aun no he empezado, lo que si suelo llevar es una baraja de cartas pues da mucho "juego". Y monedas pues como no.

----------


## kike

colgando??
jajajajaja

----------


## Ella

yo llevo unas cuantas gomas en la mano y las bolas bajo la manga..porque en el bolsillo se aplastan y me entra cargo de consiencia... :(
besos

----------


## kike

las llevas bajo la manga todos los dias??
no es muy incordio??

----------


## kike

las llevas bajo la manga todos los dias??
no es muy incordio??

----------


## Ella

mm, no, la verdad que no, bueno ,llevo las pequeñas, igual, con 2 tienes ya para muchas cosas..:P
lo malo de las gomas es que cuando haces que elijan una de las que tienes en el brazo y luego haces que te atraviese la muñeca y la sacas te deja unas marcas!!!..si mi papá fuera desconfiado creeria que mi novio me ata a la cama (pero como soy soltera..y no es una indirecta :P), jajajaj
besos

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Yo creo lo mejor al hacer magia improntu es hacerlo con las cosas que estan alrededror primero, cigarrillos, fosforos, alguna moneda por ahi, su servilleta y finalmente terminar con baraja o cualquier artefacto que el mago traiga consigo. Por ejemplo en los restoranes no llego a hacer magia con barajas al comienzo, al contrario tomo el cuchillo, lo convierto en tenedor, luego en cuchillo finalmente en cuchara, luego cuchara que se dobla, luego que se parte en 2, luego recompuesta, despues comienzo una pequeña rutinilla con servilletas, luego de todo eso comienzo a sacar la invisible, monedas y cosas así. Creo que comenzar con cosas que estan ahí desde antes que uno llegue, da una sensación de cotidianidad y les deja el gustillo de "¡¡¡¡ Hacía magia con todo !!!! ".
Bueno en cosa de gustos.....
Saludos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Cristhian, me parece una manera fantastica de hacer magia en un restaurante. Por cierto, sabes de algún libro donde se expliquen estos juegos con cubiertos?

----------


## el espectador

Ella, ese truco de levitar una carta, pasarle la mano por arriba y por debajo ... ¡¿es impropmtu?! Me lo tienes que explicar.

el espectador

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Mira para hacer conversiones de cubiertos tienes bastantes maneras, una es a través de los conocidos, aunque a veces poco practicos enmangues, tengo un amigo que los realiza sentado junto a los comensales a través de descargas al regazo, mas yo lo realizo inspirado por una rutina que le vi al mago argentino Hernan Macagno (creo que asi se escribe el apellido) que se realiza a través del gimmick conocido como bat. Ahi es la creatividad la que te dará las pautas para realizar los cambios. Dan fleshman tiene un video de magia para restaurantes, pero lo poco que he visto tiene mucho de cartomagia, cosa que no es muy factible a veces. Bueno espero haberte ayudado un poco, cualquier cosa no dudes en pedirmela y te la puedo enviar a tu correo.
Saludos

----------


## r.zamora

Pues ya que te ofreces...¿me puedes decir el restaurante al que vas habitualmente?   :Wink:

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Hombre cuando viajes a Chile busca Il consigliori y el Tijuana.  :117: 
  8-) 
Saludos

----------


## manoel prada

lo que yo suelo hacer es agarar un cigarrillo sin queme durante un buen rato o hacerlo desapareser en la mano o hacer desapareser una targeta personal tambien podes hacer la transportacion de ceniza de una mano a otra je estan buenos no?

----------


## BeaLaMaga

¿qué nos parece?...magia? jeje   :Lol:   En serio, es un buen efecto, no lo he visto nunca, de dodne lo has sacado?

----------


## Mago Londrino

Amí cuando me piden un truco y no tengo NADA delante, les hago unos trucos muy buenos k hay para "adivinar el pensamiento" y causan igual o muchas veces aún más efecto k otros en los k te hacen falta preparar todo el material... xD

También como ya han dicho, hay trucos con boli y papel muy interesantes, o almenos para hechar el rato... xD 
La magia es muy extensa  :Wink1: 
Saludos

----------


## Santiagodan

Para la mágia improntum, existe un video "Amazing Magic Tricks With Everyday Objects" en la que el mago Dave Hudspath explica varios juego que puedes llevar acabo con cosas que utilizas a diario o que puedes encontrar en cualquier sitio.

No es caro, y lo puedes consegir en tiedas de magia, por lo general americanas.

Lo puedes encontrar en esta dirección

http://www.tirofoginc.com/AMAZING%20...%20OBJECTS.htm

----------


## Santiagodan

Otro punto que se me olvidaba, era que, como dicen los demás, tienes que tener cuidado, en donde te presentas, hay que contar con el clima y la gente adecuada, puesto que siempre existen las persomas que solo estan para cachar el truco y hacer quedar mal al mago; y por otro lado, se pueden utilizar trucos que no son de un excelente efecto, que sirven como carnada para que la gente los descubra y pongan mas atención en los sigientes juegos, asi realmente los dejaras más impactados.

Y en cuanto al juego de la cenisa en las manos, si vives en la región occidente de México (especialmente en Guadalajara), mucha gente conoce el truco y no seria bueno presentarlo, a menos que sepas enteramete que no conoce este truco.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> ...se pueden utilizar trucos que no son de un excelente efecto, que sirven como carnada para que la gente los descubra y pongan mas atención en los sigientes juegos, asi realmente los dejaras más impactados...



Personalmente, si se decide hacer algun juego de "este tipo" convendria (Y seria mucho mejor) hacer el juego que parezca facil y los espectadores "crean" adivinar como es el juego y ZAS !!!! sorpresita de regalo, eso si que los deja KO y seguro que prestaran mas atencion en el segundo.

----------


## fierrero78

> Hola amigos. Soy nuevo en este foro y estoy muy interesado en la magia inpromptu ( es algo que me tiene obsesionado desde hace un tiempo)porque me he encontrado más de una vez que en cuanto se enteran de que eres mago te piden que hagas algo y yo no suelo llevar ni baraja ni FP ni nada y te quedas un poco jodido. Como efectos impromptu yo suelo hacer un pasa-pasa de bolitas de papel a traves de la mesa(sólo necesitas tres kleenex). También puedes hacer un streaking vanish con una pequeña moneda o cualquier objeto pequeño (cualquiera puede llevar un boligrafo), hacer desaparecer una tarjeta de crédito mediante ten-kai o algunas desapariciones sencillas de monedas. Si conoceis más efectos impromptu me gustaría que los compartierais aquí. 
> 
> Un saludo 
> ME ENCANTARIA QUE COMPARTIERAMOS CSAS SOBRE LA MAGIA ,DECIME QUE TE INTERESARIA SABER ,Y SI LO TENEMOS LO COMPARTIMOS  
>  ,un habrazo magiaca desde argentina  
>    mago mario
> Samuel

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola:

Yo siempre llevo conmigo en la cartera.... unos buenos imperdibles, alguna rutina tipo three card monte o "la revelación del tramposo", por supuesto monedas... y siempre puedes sacar de algún sitio un cordón ¿no?. Por supuesto lo más importante es la actitud que no la aptitud. Si logras ser natural todo error cometido parecerá un Gag. Lo digo por experiencia  :Oops:  

Besos y abrazos desde Madrid

Pd: ¿como diablos pongo la foto?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## rakso

un boli bic como se atrae el tapon al cuerpo del boli es muy divertido y sobretodo si se lo das a provar a la gente a todods se la caen menos a ti que se atraen los dos cuerpos

----------


## Ella

para boli lo que hace en on the spot gregory wilson... eso si que es alucinante...   :Wink:

----------


## eidanyoson

Para boli  Bic lo que hago yo. Y si no que lo diga Felipe.

----------


## Felipe

> Para boli  Bic lo que hago yo. Y si no que lo diga Felipe.


Desde luego, pero no se puede contar, hay que verlo en directo.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Como mi visita a Eidany fué como la del médico, es decir relampago, me quedé sin ver lo del boli cagüen!!!, pero aprendí la técnica del pellizco en la moneda.  :D  :D  :D

----------


## eidanyoson

Andá¡¡¡¡ pero ¿aprendeis cosas conmigo? eso si que no me lo puedo creer, con lo supermegahiperultrapaquetón que soy. En fin. Como os engañan vuestros sentidos...

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Andá¡¡¡¡ pero ¿aprendeis cosas conmigo? eso si que no me lo puedo creer, con lo supermegahiperultrapaquetón que soy. En fin. Como os engañan vuestros sentidos...



Al menos yo aprendo la belleza interior de la persona.

----------


## eidanyoson

:Oops:  

Veis lo que conseguis entre todooos; si es que....

----------


## DaniOrama

Si quieres algo impromptu... en un bar, sin cubiertos ni nada, pues yo empiezo con una pajita... hago el clásico de sostenerla en el aire con una mano, luego la sujección con tres puntos de presión en sentidos inversos, cuando se ponen a probar pues hago que lo consigan ellos moviéndoles la mano en posición, y luego loopeo la pajita...

de ahí empiezas a levitar servilletas, luego a mover cigarrillos... y cuando ya te miran raro pues les haces la adivinación de carta de Derren Brown...
Todo esto sin casi despeinarte, porque no requiere ningún tipo de "sleight" o técnica manual... sólo caradura,mucha psicología y sobretodo creer que puedes hacerlo!

Dedico está "impromptería" a todo aquel que quiera hacer magia estando borracho :D

----------


## Shobchak

Yo siempre llevo mi baraja,y a partir de ahi....quien sabe
Ultimamente utilizo un efecto muy sencillo de ejecutar pero q deja a todos
pensativos durante un buen rato jeje

se trata de hacer q un caja de cerillas en la palma de tu mano extendida se levante,pasando de horizontal a vertical,me gusta porq al finalizar puedo regalarla y es muy gracioso ver a la gente examinadola

----------


## zaratustra

Si te piden un truco y no estas haciendo un show, niegate. No eres un payaso, eres un artista.

----------


## Marco Antonio

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

No te entiendo bien Zaratustra... para la mayoría de los que escribimos aquí, la magia es más una pasión que un beneficio monetario (es decir que no vivimos de la magia) entonces.... ¿me estás diciendo que tengo que "pasar" del reconocimiento de mi público (que en casi todas las ocasiones son amigos, familiares, amigos de amigos, compañeros, etc...) porque me debo solamente a las actuaciones que me contraten? en ese caso se acabó la magia para mi.  :roll:  

ni caso.

----------


## ignoto

Por favor, ni caso.
Ya se le ha informado de que el llegar a los 50 mensajes no es suficiente pero parece no creerlo.
Cuando se dé cuenta de que el acceso al área secreta no es automático ya dejará de importunar con mensajes sin sentido.

----------


## SEJO

creo que lo mejor es llevar siempre una baraja de naipes en el bolsillo, cuando piden algo la sacas les haces 1 o 2 juegos que salgan bien guardas la baraja y quedaran ansiosos por mas, pero ...... se termina todo ahi...........la proxima vez te lo pediran de rodillas y disfrutaran mucho mas cada juego

----------


## ExTrEm0

eso de las levitaciones de pajitas y cosas normales com servilletas etc me interesa, algun video sobre ello? un saludo

----------


## jcusack

Pues el mio es mas risa:

    empiezo a producir monedas del aire. vale no es complicado pero ver la cara de la gente cuando lo ago merece la pena.

           solo voy a decir como se ve: 
    -Estiro la mano asia el aire y produzco una moneda, me la paso de mano y la meto en el bolsillo, y vuelvo a producir otra y otra y otra.....
 creo k el efecto es de jay sankey.

----------


## torrini

recuerdo un libro de Juan Tamariz? Magia en el Bar - y creo que habia otro del P.W. Ciuró, que dan bastantes pistas. Lo que si está claro que ante una petición hay que responder - Se ha comentado, clines (servilletas) que tal con tarjetas de visita? - 
Una cosa que he hecho alguna vez y que, si conoceis el mundo ESP, lo dejais un poco para final y es para triunfar totalmente: - se dibujan los símbolos - facil no? - y con 10 tarjetas - osea dos series, ya se puede hacer algún muy buen efecto - Magia improntum (no son cartas preimpresas - ) y si como he comentado habeis tocado el mundo "mentalismo", quedareis como lo que somos- -MAGOS --
Un saludo.

----------


## RNST

Siempre, siendo un ambiente disternido vienen muy bien los gag, del tipo:

 (Creo que este lo leí por aquí) La desaparición de una galleta o trozo de pan... 

Introduces el pán en la mano, aprietas fuerte, sueltas los "polvos mágicos" con toda tu caradura y el pan se ha esfumado...

La desaparición de una servilleta:

Balanceas una servilleta delante de la cara del espectador que te lo ha pedido y en un instante la servilleta desaparece de tu mano dejando al pobre chaval en su mundo. El resto soltará una risita nerviosa de complicidad muy agradable, es decir, tienes a toda la mensa en tus manos.

El fantasma:

Al que más se ríe del anterior efecto le explicamos que vamos a posar nuestros dedos indices una en cada ojo, que los cierrew y que se concentre. 
Al hacerlo, el pobre chico o chica "sentirá" el toqueteo de un espíritu en su nuca.
(ideal para ambientes lúgubres o solitarios)
Otra vez, el público presente será cómplice y partícipe de la ilusión)

y para terminar, algo de magia para todos, con los palillos... 

Quien precise de más info de cada efecto, un mp.... son simples gags, muy divertidos para grupos de personas... y la proximavez, se cortarán algo más antes de pedir el truco de la noche...

Saludos!!!

----------


## daryl

Yo suelo utilizar uno que me da muy buenos resultados cuando estoy en un restaurante.Si hemos pedido un vino frío, utilizo la coctelera que nos sirven , que casi siempre es metálica para realizar el sueño del avaro.
Lo hago al final de la comida-cena (siempre que no me haya pasado con el drynki), y también cuando el ambiente es un poco informal; quiero decir no en estos restaurantes caros donde apenas se oye el ruido de una mosca.Probadlo; éxtito garantizado.

----------


## Villegona

En mi bar me pasa mucho y hago uno que impacta bastante y es que pongo cuatro bolitas hechas con selvilletas y en mi bar siempre hay cartas, cojo 4 cartas cualquiera y las pongo sobre las bolitas y estas van pasando una a una hasta quedarse todas debajo de una carta. Es muy sencillo pero la gente se queda maravillada.

----------


## MANU_222

Hola como va? bueno la verdad que yo suelo hacer efectos sencillos cuando no estoy preparado ni con barajas ni bolitas ni nada, como, siempre hay alguien que este fumando en el salon, asi que le pido el cigarrilllo y hago el famoso efecto de hacer como que quemas la camisa del espectador con el cigarrilo o algo asi, quien no lleva una moneda en su bolsillo o una bandita elastica, creo que con eso ya va bastante y me alcansa como para una rutina de 30' jeje bueno sin mas anda, me voy llendo
saludos magikos!

----------


## javierss2001

Mira los DVD de Mullica impromptu magic made easy. Son tres volúmnes. Todo fantástixco

----------


## kraken69

Pues yo creo que basta con que lleves un paquete de cartas y listo, yo en mi caso también llevo 2 cedas, dentro de mi fp, cascarilla y tres monedas, ha y mi pluma que atraviesa el billete para finalizar, con eso tengo para por lo menos 40 minuto de magia de close –up, si haces trucos entre platica y truco tienes para un buen rato mas, saludos a todos...

----------


## Patito

Aprovecho para saludar a todos, que también soy nuevo...

Si alguien me pide algún truco, intento siempre usar alguno que pueda hacer que el único que se quede con cara de póker sea la "víctima", y que los demás se partan de risa...
Recuerdo uno que hace Greg Wilson en el vídeo de on the spot, haciendo desaparecer servilletas de papel arrugadas delante de las narices de la víctima, y luego sigue con un vaso de cartón, un pegote de unas 10 o 15 servilletas....

La verdad es que la gente se lo pasa bien, pero cuando la víctima descubre el pastel (y lo bueno es que está tan alucinado que no te lo pilla en el momento), se le quitan un poco las ganas de pedirte más trucos, que normalmente te lo piden para pillarte, al menos en mi caso...

----------


## RNST

Ya lo he mencionado pero también está el de hacer sentir como la mano de un fantasma acaricia el pelo de la víctima .... la ventaja de este truco es que los demas serán los sosechosos, y no el mago...

Saludos.

PD: Bienvenido al foro...

----------


## Ella

> Aprovecho para saludar a todos, que también soy nuevo...
> 
> Si alguien me pide algún truco, intento siempre usar alguno que pueda hacer que el único que se quede con cara de póker sea la "víctima", y que los demás se partan de risa...
> Recuerdo uno que hace Greg Wilson en el vídeo de on the spot, haciendo desaparecer servilletas de papel arrugadas delante de las narices de la víctima, y luego sigue con un vaso de cartón, un pegote de unas 10 o 15 servilletas....
> 
> La verdad es que la gente se lo pasa bien, pero cuando la víctima descubre el pastel (y lo bueno es que está tan alucinado que no te lo pilla en el momento), se le quitan un poco las ganas de pedirte más trucos, que normalmente te lo piden para pillarte, al menos en mi caso...



ohhh, yo quiero ser una victima magia..  :Lol:  
pues si, ese efecto tiene mucha gracia.
se hace algo parecido con las bolas de esponja, lo tipico de "bola derecha"en mano izquierda y la bola "izquierda" en mano derecha...hacer un gesto magico y las bolas se cambian de mano (ambas bolas son del mismo color, tamaño, forma, vamos..exactamente iguales), al principio algunos se quedan pensando como algo asi de un "no puede ser", y en cuanto se rie uno ya todo el mundo se parte...bueno, pero el otro dia estaba empezando la tipica rutina con esta forma de introduccion pero la chica a la que se lo hacia se quedo flipada, y me pidio rogando que lo repita, se lo repeti muy despacio, y se volvio a quedar a cuadros....
logicamente yo no le dije nada y continue...pero para ella fue lo mas maravilloso del mundo, meter una bola en cada mano iguales y que luego se "intercambien" las posiciones... :roll:

----------


## karmasmagic

hay un video de guy bally q explica como safar de esas situaciones o sea q hacer cuinado te piden

----------


## Ella

> hay un video de guy bally q explica como safar de esas situaciones o sea q hacer cuinado te piden


ein??, que situaciones??, cuando te piden que repitas el juego?...no entiendo..la situacion era mia es que por ejemplo: "mira...una bola, con otra bola hacen...tachan! 2 bolas!!" (yo) - que bueno!, repitelo por favor... (espectador), es algo tan absurdo como eso.

----------


## Iñigo

Creo que nadie ha nombrado la moneda en la lata que aparece en el dvd masterminds...Brutal!

----------


## karlk

Yo para magia impromtu me gusta mucho la magia com gomas elasticas. Por ejemplo el billete que va pasando de las gomas elasticas. Es casi invisible y es totalmente impromtu... 
Salu2  :Oops:

----------


## Ella

> Creo que nadie ha nombrado la moneda en la lata que aparece en el dvd masterminds...Brutal!


y la moneda que atraviesa el fondo del baso de vidrio tambien...si se hace bien, claro... a mi no me sale :-(

----------


## Goreneko

Ella, a cuál te refieres de atravesar el fondo del vaso? Yo me sé uno muy muy muy fácil  :Wink1: 
Si no sabes x donde voy pregunta por MP xD

----------


## Ella

yo me refiero al de ross bertarm, pero soy una inutil para ese tipo de tecnicas, aunque son sencillas...si para lanzar una moneda y cogerla con la otra mano ya se me cae!!!; jajaja...apedradme

----------


## Karl83

Una buena rutina de la moneda en el vaso es la de Daniel García, en el Daniel García Project 1 creo, o 2 o 3, jeje...no recuerdo el volumen. Si andan con una baraja encima, el juego "Ego" también es de gran efectividad. Otro muy simple con un sobrecito de azúcar, también muy efectivo.

¿Alguno me recomienda algunos videos de magia impromptu?, tengo algunos pero me gustaría ver si me estoy perdiendo de alguno importante.

Saludos!

----------

